# Is your pick restored in '03?



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi, I thought your pick was restored for this year. In the Brandin Knight thread you speak as if it weren't?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

I believe you are correct...I know they have there first round back either this year or next. I do know the punishment will not end until after the 2005 draft, then they get there first rounders back every year.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> I believe you are correct...I know they have there first round back either this year or next. I do know the punishment will not end until after the 2005 draft, then they get there first rounders back every year.


Yes they do get it back and I swear if Dwayne Wade happens to fall that low they better take him. If Troy Bell falls that low they better take him. Too much talent for them to mess up on this one


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes they do get it back and I swear if Dwayne Wade happens to fall that low they better take him. If Troy Bell falls that low they better take him. Too much talent for them to mess up on this one


I think those would be pretty solid picks. It would definitely give the Wolves more fire power, both of these guys are pretty good shooters.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 25, 2003)

Why don't they get their first rounders............what happenend that they got this penalty?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dutch</b>!
> Why don't they get their first rounders............what happenend that they got this penalty?


Ah, I believe they "illegally" signed Joe Smith back to the team when he was on Detroit. I think they had contract talks a little too early.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

they need Hollis PRice


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jason Spezza</b>!
> they need Hollis PRice


No thanks


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

it was an illegal contract but not because it was too early. they were giving him money under the table so they could afford him. pretty stupid huh, lose all your first round picks. they'd probably be a championship contendor by now.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> No thanks


He's a great shooter....why don't you like him?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dr-dru</b>!
> it was an illegal contract but not because it was too early. they were giving him money under the table so they could afford him. pretty stupid huh, lose all your first round picks. they'd probably be a championship contendor by now.


Actually it was a secret deal to extend his contract after his 3 years, in which he would have Larry Bird rights with the Wolves. That meaning he could have signed for more, even if they were over the cap.

-Petey


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> He's a great shooter....why don't you like him?


Hes a 6ft 160 pd SG. Who gets injured alot. Who is not blazingly fast for someone his height. NO thanks


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Hes a 6ft 160 pd SG. Who gets injured alot. Who is not blazingly fast for someone his height. NO thanks


We gave Will Avery a shot, so I don't see any harm in it...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> We gave Will Avery a shot, so I don't see any harm in it...


Will Avery was a 6'2 PG that could handle the ball, but just didnt pan out. Hollis Price on the other hand is not a PG. And shoots to much and is too injury prone and hes still in college


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I think ya'll ought to give Wake's Josh Howard a good look. I like his all around game from the swing position.

STOMP


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I would like to see Dwane Wade with you guys. He dropped an insane TD the other day. What was it 28 11 and 11? with 4 blocks! dang


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> I would like to see Dwane Wade with you guys. He dropped an insane TD the other day. What was it 28 11 and 11? with 4 blocks! dang


He could be going back to school for his Senior year. Maybe next year his stock would lower, depends if there were any underclass men or foreigners in the draft next year.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

What are the chances of Minnesota taking hometown kid Rick Rickert? TWO 6'11+ forwards on the court at once!?


----------

